

NodeUp, a toy language show.  - cjm
http://nodeup.com/eighteen

======
cjm
Node.Philly - <http://www.youtube.com/nodephilly>

dominode - <https://github.com/maxogden/dominode>

browser-stream - <https://github.com/dominictarr/browser-stream>

cdir - <https://github.com/hij1nx/cdir>

crypto-browserify - <https://github.com/dominictarr/crypto-browserify>

Stream vs. Callback vs. EventEmitter -
[http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/7...](http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/7b677932c3cfb53a)

node-disorder - <https://github.com/substack/node-disorder>

OAuth with Request vs Passport vs EveryAuth

Mikeal's TC39 Post - <http://www.mikealrogers.com/posts/tc-thirty-what.html>

npm-www - <https://github.com/isaacs/npm-www>

Node.js 0.8 Milestones

NodeConf - <http://www.nodeconf.com/>

TacoConf - <http://tacoconf.com/>

node-falafel - <http://github.com/substack/node-falafel>

LXJS - <http://lxjs.org>

Testling - <http://testling.com>

